# صيانة المحركات البحرية



## adnavy (14 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

كيف حالكم اخواني أعضاء المنتدى الرائع والمفيد جدا
أعرفكم على نفسي adnavy عضو جديد في المنتدى وهذه أول مشاركة لي 
جزاكم الله خير اريد معلومات عن صيانة المحركات البحريةmaintenance outboard engine​


----------



## adnavy (20 ديسمبر 2009)

يزاكم الله خير 54 مشاهدةولا رد ليش


----------



## Eng-Maher (21 ديسمبر 2009)

اخى الفاضل مرحبا بيك فى الملتقى لا تكون ذو نظره بسيىء لشىء ... الاعضاء الذين زار الموضوع هو يريد معرفه مثلك تماما .. ولم يكون هناك رد من احد لعدم المعرفه .. مش اكتر الصبر اخى الحبيب الصبر


----------



## Eng-Maher (21 ديسمبر 2009)

اخى اليك هذا الموقع 

وتحياتى لك


Routine Outboard Maintenance

After your engine has been properly run in, you'll need to establish a maintenance routine that begins with systematic checks every time you use your boat. These checks won't take long, but could spell the difference between life and death for your engine.

Daily Checks and Outboard Maintenance



http://ezinearticles.com/?Outboard-Engine-Servicing&id=1790129


----------



## Eng-Maher (21 ديسمبر 2009)

http://www.marineengine.com/books/o1.html


----------



## واااااااااااااااك (26 ديسمبر 2009)

صحيت عليك عليها


----------



## adnavy (28 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليك يا أخي العزيز Eng-Maher مشكور على المعلومات الجميلة والمفيدة


----------



## ahmedcat (9 يناير 2010)

Thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## higazy12345 (16 مايو 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررر


----------



## ايهاب الافريقى (18 سبتمبر 2012)

*معالجة الشروخ فى المحركات البحرية ومعدات المصانع*

نحن متخصصون فى اصلاح اجزاء المحركات الكبيرة الخاصة بسفن والبواخر مثل شروخ السلندر هد وشروخ اجسام المحركات والطلمبات والتربنيات والمسبوكات الزهر تحت الضغوط والاجهادات المختلفة فى المعدات والمصانع والمحركات البحرية فيتم معالجة الشروخ بنظام الخياطة المعدنية دون الحاجة الى تسخين الاجزاء المراد اصلاحها لضمان استقامها الاصلية ولمنع التسرب فى الاجزاء ولدينا سابقة اعمال فى المحركات والسلندر هد وكثير من الاعمال المتقدم والمدهشة فى القوة واعادة التشغيل فى اسرع وقت ويمكن الانتقال الى موقع العمل ويمكن البحث عن الخياطة المعدنية لمزيد المعلومات


----------



## md beida (26 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله الف خير
المحركات البحرية كفيتنا اياها
وانا اتسائل شو هو نظام تصفية الوقود الافضل​


----------

